# Sears Screamer cool banana seat bike in NY



## kirk thomas (Jul 25, 2020)

Sears Screamer (Murray Eliminator) Muscle Bike - bicycles - by owner...
					

Sears Screamer from the late 60’s. The bike appears to have most of its original parts, including...



					buffalo.craigslist.org


----------

